# 200sx SE-R Parts!!



## Dreyno911 (Aug 8, 2008)

Whats up guys...Im new to this site...i used to have a 1998 200SX SE-R (B14)and have a few parts for it that im tryin to get rid of...if anyone is interested feel free to contact me...or repost right here! I Live in NJ. Most things i will ship if you wanna talk about the exhuast send me an e-mail and if you live in NJ and want the exhaust i will drive to meet u when it comes to delivery...

~Thanks

SP2 Greddy catback exhaust (that was only on for about maybe 4500 miles)
Brand new OEM oil pan + gasket (SR20DE)
Smoked out driver side corner light
Aftermarket radio install kit
New Radio, A/C Bezel


----------



## Divo25 (Jan 3, 2007)

wheels by chance ??


----------



## Dreyno911 (Aug 8, 2008)

Nope Sorry dude...i had black 16" Konigs and i sold them already


----------



## Dreyno911 (Aug 8, 2008)

Guys I also have:

OEM Factory Radio CD/Cassette Player
Arospeed front strut bar (FOR 1.6L though) not SE-R


----------



## Divo25 (Jan 3, 2007)

how much for strut shipped to zip code 78258?? ill buy that off ya. you said its for the 1.6 right ?


----------



## Dreyno911 (Aug 8, 2008)

I gotta find out how much it costs b/c of the weight but I'll let you know as soon as possible...but shouldnt be no problem... $30 plus shipping never really been used...i bought it and tried it on my old car but the intake manifold got in the way then i realized they sent me the wrong one...


----------



## dabarrelman (Jul 10, 2008)

Does your car have the black reflector bar on the trunk?

How much would shipping be to 96706. I'm in hawaii....


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

Divo25 said:


> how much for strut shipped to zip code 78258?? ill buy that off ya. you said its for the 1.6 right ?


If it fits his, should fit yours. I put a b14 strut bar on a b13. Theyre all the same.


----------



## dabarrelman (Jul 10, 2008)

Dreyno911 said:


> Guys I also have:
> 
> OEM Factory Radio CD/Cassette Player


Do you still have the harness for it?
The previous owner of my car hardwired their CD player, but I wanna install a new cd player I recently bought. I already have an aftermarket harness for my new cdplayer, but I need the factory's one...


----------



## Dreyno911 (Aug 8, 2008)

*Dabarrelman:* what you mean by the back reflector bar?? do u mean the spoiler? And as far as the factory wiring harness...i believe i do have the factory wiring harness...Im goin to check this weekend. I also have the bezel in real real good condition...


----------



## dabarrelman (Jul 10, 2008)

Dreyno911 said:


> *Dabarrelman:* what you mean by the back reflector bar?? do u mean the spoiler? And as far as the factory wiring harness...i believe i do have the factory wiring harness...Im goin to check this weekend. I also have the bezel in real real good condition...


It looks like this, but it's black...


----------



## Dreyno911 (Aug 8, 2008)

yea i got that bar...but its hard for me to find the time to get it off....ill try b/c im donating the car to charity by the end of this coming week...and i only get 2 days off of work so ill try to get it off...if i do ill post that i got it...


----------



## dabarrelman (Jul 10, 2008)

Thanks man, but it's alright if you're unable to take off the bar. Shipping would be a lot anyways...lol.


----------



## jnissan200sx (Oct 24, 2007)

how much for the catback email me at [email protected] thanks


----------



## nismoracing (Aug 10, 2010)

plz send me an email asap about the cat back< my email is [email protected]


----------



## sx_ual (Mar 12, 2008)

i need drivers side window witch. blower motor and resistor. pm me


----------



## jwin200sxlove (Feb 3, 2009)

i have a 95 200sx ga16de and i have every part for it so if anyone wants some parts then im willing to sell them i mean i have everything(but the front end ) i do have the engine stock on it... pay me for the parts plus shippin and lets make it happen


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

this thread is 2 years old.

CLOSED.

PLEASE USE CLASSIFIEDS.


----------

